# Maximale Festplattengroesse mit IDE Controller Card



## jenno (24. April 2005)

Hallo Ihrs,

ich habe eine Karte: CMD PCI-0649 Ultra100 IDE Raid Controller 
und wuerde gern wissen, wie gross maximal eine Festplatte sein kann, 
die ich da ran haengen kann.

Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Laut CMD gibt es die Karte nicht, ist sie evtl von einem OEM Hersteller?
Auf chip.de schreibt jemand dass er 2 Platten mit je 80GB dran hat.
Ansonsten mal bei  gucken.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

